# Help for October trip...



## fyshy (Oct 27, 2012)

I will be in Fort Morgan Alabama for a week Oct 10-17. I have never fished the area and would appreciate some pointers. I will have my LT 25 skiff along with fly rods and spinning gear. Thanks.


----------



## fyshy (Oct 27, 2012)

No tips? No pointers? Come on guys at least send me me to your best ladyfish spot


----------



## cchandler0409 (Nov 14, 2012)

fyshy said:


> No tips? No pointers? Come on guys at least send me me to your best ladyfish spot


There is a boat launch on Ft. Morgan Rd with hardly any parking like 2 spots on the side of the road. It stays silted in but I've launched a Maverick Master Angler there on high tide before so the LT 25 would be fine at any tide. Launch and head west 1.3 miles and you will hit the east side of 3 Rivers/Bon Secour Wildlife Refuge which is a mix of 7-8 different inlets that range from 1'-5' deep. The fall is one of my favorite times of year there. Besides that Fish River, Magnolia River, and Bon Secour River will bestarting to heat up. The mouth of Weeks Bay will also start to hold Bull Reds and some Jacks. The bay can and will turn on you in an instant during the fall so just watch the weather. Also if you need someone to show you around let me know, currently boatless and will pole for fun.


----------



## fyshy (Oct 27, 2012)

Great info thanks chandler! I will keep you posted as my travel dates are firmed up. Maybe we can work up a trip. I will get in touch as Oct 1 gets closer. Thanks again.


----------



## fyshy (Oct 27, 2012)

KimmerIII said:


> Hi, check out my dad's fly fishing school on instagram or facebook. It is the Gulf Coast Fly Fishing School. He and three of his friends are all physicians by trade by fisherman by obsession so they do this on the side. They can answer some questions for you or point you in the right direction.


Thanks, I will do that!


----------

